

Google demands neutrality (just don't apply it to them) - ferostar
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/google-demands-neutrality-just-dont-apply-it-to-them.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
yalurker
Seriously Ars Technica? That was one of the worst articles I have ever read.
The mental gymnastics required to equate network neutrality to mandating
"search neutrality" for a search engine made me question the validity of
anything in the article.

There is nothing hypocritical nor dishonest about Google's stance. The
interests of Google are luckily perfectly in line with the interests of every
internet user in the world. Preventing the telecom monopoly/oligopoly from
abusing their non-competitive market has nothing to do with controlling the
content of any given website.

Was this article intentionally absurd? I'm genuinely confused how anyone could
put forth such a fundamentally unsound and illogical argument.

